# coyotes



## Ryguy28 (Dec 22, 2008)

hello my name is ryan i was wondering if someone knows of any place that me and my father can hunt coyotes on 
i also need tips on what calls to use 
thanks


----------



## tallyho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ryan, where do you live? And how far would you like to travel to hunt the yotes?


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I can tell you this if you fill out where your from and your profile people on this site will be more willing to help you.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

.........Mack


----------

